# Tool Talk >  Fired bullet shape comparisons - photo

## Jon

Fired bullet shape comparisons.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...s_fullsize.jpg




Previously:

.38 caliber bullet shatters on hitting Prince Rupert's drop - GIF
1500s bullet extractor - photo

----------

baja (Aug 20, 2019),

high-side (Aug 21, 2019),

jimfols (Aug 24, 2019),

Midwestern640 (Aug 19, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 19, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Cutaways of various rounds.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...f_fullsize.jpg

----------

baja (Sep 6, 2019),

high-side (Sep 6, 2019),

Miloslav (Sep 5, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019),

Scotty12 (Sep 5, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 5, 2019),

will52100 (Sep 5, 2019)

----------


## DIYSwede

Any info on their respective velocity, penetration depth and target medium density?

----------


## Nick79

Any info on each of these rounds ?

----------


## baja

Second from left could be .30-06, the next looks a lot like .303 British, not sure about the rest.

----------


## 12L14

Probably so called ballistic putty, as it gives better(but not as "natural") expansion than 10% gelatine at 4°C.

As for cartridges:




> Left to right:
> 
> ​
> 
> 7.62 X 54R loaded with a FMJ lead core boat tailed bullet. EDIT: This appears to be a 8 X 56mm R given the shoulder angle and neck size. However, they are typically 2mm shorter than a 7.62X54R, and this appears to have the same overall length as what I am sure is a 7.62X 54 R in the 3rd cartridge. It is NOT a .303 british, so while rather uncommon, this seems to fit the shoulder junction and neck shapes best.
> .30-06 M2 AP as evidenced by the manganese-molybdenum penetrator core encased in a thick copper jacket and a lead filled tip.
> Also 7.52 X 54R loaded with a steel core in the light ball variant
> A Korean or Albanian produced 7.62X39 cartridge jacketed steel core with lead tip
> 7.62 X 35 (300 Blackout) using an all copper exotic bullet, likely a 110 grain Lehigh Defense HV Controlled Chaos Bullet
> ...

----------

